# Surefire Collection's - Part 2



## Roy (Feb 7, 2005)

*Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Here is the closed thread Surefire Collection's


----------



## taylor (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

I am the first one to post the PIC in part 2!


----------



## Size15's (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

The "pic" you posted was actually a link to a page with a pic.
I've edited your post to show this.

Nice crenelated collection!


----------



## taylor (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Thx a lot Al.


----------



## Size15's (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Ah, it's a posted photo now...

I've never seen an M2 type bezel with crenelations.


----------



## Xrunner (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Very interesting pic taylor. From the "Police" M3 I'm guessing that you are located overseas or have a good source. Could you share some more info on the crenellated M2 bezel? For Al to have never seen something it not an easy feat. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Mike


----------



## Zelandeth (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Okay, my SF collection...presently (and for the forseeable future) standing at a grand total of....one. Which gets very, very well looked after. Does actually see use though, just very carefully!

My L2.


----------



## Size15's (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

That is a very cool L2!


----------



## Zelandeth (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Is it possible for an SF light not to be cool?

I think it's a very important addition to my collection in general - not to mention by many, many times the most valuable light that I own. 

Out of curiousity, how many L2's like that one were actually made? Remember it was stated at the time, but I've since then forgotten. I know Craig has one as well...but other than that I can't remember.

Now...to outdo it...win the lottery and get a Beast...that'd round things off nicely.


----------



## Size15's (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

The L2 with crenelated bezel is for the Asian market. One with PK's logo on it is extremely rare.


----------



## taylor (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Hi Xrunner, 
The crenellated bezel bought from a toy gun shop in Hong Kong. It is smaller than the M2 head and is not a SF product. However, it fits my SF 6P & 9P bodies. See their Web site : http://www.airsoft-war4.com/w4_acc.php?c=w4_acc_flashlight&page=2&s=All


----------



## taylor (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Hi Al,
I don't know why SF do not product an M2 bezel with crenelations. If they did, it will be very popular. At least I will buy it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

[ QUOTE ]
Now...to outdo it...win the lottery and get a Beast...that'd round things off nicely. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Or at least an M6. Now THAT is one sweet light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Xrunner (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Thanks for the info taylor, is that bezel shock isolated to protect the lamp assembly like the Surefire M2 ones are?

-Mike


----------



## taylor (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Mike,
It is not a shock isolated bezel. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Size15's (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cornkid (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

It isnt possible to put a crenelated bezel on the new kl1 is it?

-tom


----------



## Size15's (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

No.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Somebody check this Size15's. What does he know, a newbie like that? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif Just kidding, Al. You've got more posts than most of us put together.


----------



## Size15's (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Not quite! Sasha took this info from CPF's logs a couple of days ago:

***Top 6 members with the most posts

Darell... 13191
The_LED_Museum... 10496
McGizmo... 10031
Size15s... 8125
Rothrandir... 7838
Sasha... 7703

***Longest Active members

Brock... reg 8/6/00
dano... reg 8/11/00
The_LED_Museum... reg 8/12/00
Skyline... reg 8/17/00
Size15s... reg 8/29/00

I have been around for a while though...


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Al, I think that certainly qualifies you as one of the Founding Fathers of CPF. Congrats, ol' boy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jtivat (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Here it is as of 2-12-05 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif







Up to 64 my wife just about went throught the roof when she saw me takeing this! I am going to have to do this while she is out of the house from now on. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jtivat (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

I believe Xrunner asked if I had a 6Z-CH and I did not really know what he was talking about, until I saw this on the box tonight.





So who can tell me what it says?


----------



## redcar (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

high speed lamp 
pressure and rotary switches


----------



## Mags (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

[ QUOTE ]
*taylor said:*
I am the first one to post the PIC in part 2!





[/ QUOTE ]
How did you get the crenelated bezel for the 6P? The 6P doesnt look that nice with a crenelated bezel, but it looks interesting...

Edit: sorry just saw this....
[ QUOTE ]
*taylor said:*
Hi Xrunner, 
The crenellated bezel bought from a toy gun shop in Hong Kong. It is smaller than the M2 head and is not a SF product. However, it fits my SF 6P & 9P bodies. See their Web site : http://www.airsoft-war4.com/w4_acc.php?c=w4_acc_flashlight&page=2&s=All



[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Oh, thanks alot jtivat. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif I'll never get the drool out of my keyboard. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif That is one sweet collection. I see you managed to get the red 3P finally. 

Size15s, the competition appears to be catching up with ya. How 'bout it? Let's see your Surefire collection, my man!


----------



## Mags (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

If anyone needs 3Ps, this website has em. I am not sure what color though. link


----------



## Size15's (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

I do need to take an up to date photo.
JT and others know how long it takes to set up such a photo. I never seem to be in the mood to make the effort when I have the time. Perhaps when I get back.


----------



## Mark2 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

[ QUOTE ]
*jtivat said:*
I believe Xrunner asked if I had a 6Z-CH and I did not really know what he was talking about, until I saw this on the box tonight.





So who can tell me what it says? 

[/ QUOTE ]

High performance bulb, pressure and rotary switch


----------



## Geode (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

[ QUOTE ]
*jtivat said:*
Here it is as of 2-12-05 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Up to 64 my wife just about went throught the roof when she saw me takeing this! I am going to have to do this while she is out of the house from now on. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wow - that is a collection! If I am not mistaken, looks like you need a L5, M3, and M3T, bud.


----------



## jtivat (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

[ QUOTE ]
*Geode said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*jtivat said:*
Here it is as of 2-12-05 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Up to 64 my wife just about went throught the roof when she saw me takeing this! I am going to have to do this while she is out of the house from now on. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wow - that is a collection! If I am not mistaken, looks like you need a L5, M3, and M3T, bud. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup there are still a bunch I need M4, M3, M3T, Z2, M2, L5, L2, E2O, C3-HA, C3-BK, C2-BK and I am sure there are more. It seems to be a never ending quest! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

jtivat, you also need an M1 (even though it's not a "light" light). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Mr HG (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

My most recent one.
Enjoy.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

[ QUOTE ]
*jtivat said:*
Here it is as of 2-12-05 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif






Up to 64 my wife just about went throught the roof when she saw me takeing this! I am going to have to do this while she is out of the house from now on. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Holy sh** /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

I am lost for words........(take that as a compliment /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif )


----------



## sween1911 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

JT, nice photo! Mmmm.. 3P-licious.

And the original Black E2. Always liked that one!


----------



## akula88 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

I have thinned down my herd... as of now...
From 22, down to 15 SF-/SF-compatibles /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## diggdug13 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Although I do not have a surefire collection, nor did I ever think I was going to buy a surefire, but I finally broke down and bought a TW4, for the shear flood it gives.

doug


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

And it should be in your hands within the week, Doug. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

I'll post mine when my Gun Metal 6P and black 9P gets in...


----------



## TimAckerman (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Wow you guys have amazing collections!

I am just getting started myself, but i can see my collection growing HUGE in the next couple years!! lol


----------



## Mags (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

[ QUOTE ]
*jtivat said:*
Here it is as of 2-12-05 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif







Up to 64 my wife just about went throught the roof when she saw me takeing this! I am going to have to do this while she is out of the house from now on. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
I want that Porsche light! 

BTW, is that green old style 6P on the far right corner HA III?


----------



## jtivat (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mags_despiser said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*jtivat said:*
Here it is as of 2-12-05 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif



I want that Porsche light! 

BTW, is that green old style 6P on the far right corner HA III? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's OD not HAIII.


----------



## 357 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

This pictures is E2Es with KL1 attached:














More SF pictures to come. I have lots of pictures of my U2s that I will post soon.


----------



## akula88 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Absent in this photo are my SRTH/Z3 and 6P/P61




_My newest addition for the year(2005) are :
* LE-mod for L1 on the Black Aleph123 body with FT/Cap
* E2d Executive Defender (newest version?) 3-rounder sides_


----------



## juancho (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

My E2e collection, sorry for the bad picture.

Eleven flashlights: E2o trad.,E2e trad.,E2e rd.,E2e black H. A.trad (rare)., E2D trad., E2e trad. no scalloped (flat bezel)., E2o rd., E2e SG rd., E2e wine light II., E2e CJ (jungle camo)., E2e SG trad





They will be living me soon, so I post them here so I can come back and look at them!!!
Juan C.


----------



## sween1911 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Akula,

SRTH Z3! Dude, yer killin' me. That's one of the sweetest looking and performing setups available, past or present. You lucky dawg!


Juancho, 

The e2 layout blows me away! I caught the pic in B/S/T a little bit ago. WOW.


----------



## akula88 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

[ QUOTE ]
They will be living me soon, so I post them here so I can come back and look at them!!!
Juan C.

[/ QUOTE ]
Likewise, Juan. I had the photo-op for the "my E2e 4-flats series" _(traditional as you call it)_ last year before I broke it up and modded/sold a few. Couldn't find enough funds to retain them. I'm still trying to cope with that break-up /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif. Hopefully, I'll try to save a few dollars to bring it back up again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif







sween1911> here's my SRTH/Z3 again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Size15's (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

[ QUOTE ]
*sween1911 said:*
Akula,

SRTH Z3! Dude, yer killin' me. That's one of the sweetest looking and performing setups available, past or present. You lucky dawg

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree 100%

Al /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## bobisculous (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

I am thinking of starting my collection off with a Surefire Z2. I have snooped around the net for some decently nice and large, kinda detailed pictures of it and cant find such. Perhaps some with it disassembled too.

Could someone in their spare time, take me a few nice pictures of all sides of the Z2? PM me if you'd like, email them to me, or if you would like to put them on my site, I will give you the password to FTP it up. Thanks, a lot!

Cameron


----------



## segan (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Co-incidently i started my Surefire collection with a Z2 as well! I have the Z2-BK, its the newer model with the Pyrex lens in the bezel. 

I can take the pics for you this weekend. PM me with details on how you want to get the pics. Gmail or FTP is fine with me.


----------



## cheapo (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

-David


----------



## Cornkid (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

I like the collections guys. I am still compiling my collection. Right now it consists of an e2e, e1l, and G2. I will add the L2 by the end of the week. ( If it arrives) From there I will need something with a bit more PUNCH! Maybe a M3 or M4..
-tom


----------



## juancho (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

The one up front have a McGizmo modded KL-4 head, R2H Luxeon I driven by a Bad Boy 600. Z-57 clicky added






Juan C.


----------



## Cornkid (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

How is the modded head? Is it worth buying the kl4 for?

-tom


----------



## rscanady (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Nice E1 series I always did like those little guys


----------



## pipman2 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

O.K. I'm fairly new to the collecting. I started collecting Surefires about a year ago. I'm up to about a dozen lights now. I'm just curious where you guys come up with these custom designed lights i.e. the camo ones. Also, where can I get an old 3P from?


----------



## Ophiuchus (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Pipman, contact: http://www.spymall.com/catalog/law-enforcement-lighting.htm for possible 3P. Welcome to CPF.


----------



## pipman2 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Cool site, thanks ophiuchus! I just hope they have some in stock. What lamps do they take? Can you still buy them? I'm still curious where I can get my hands on some of those "custom" lights. I think the Camo E2e is my favorite!


----------



## Ophiuchus (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Pipman2, the lamps are still available from Surefire. The custom lights are available from Ebay, CPF BST, a single WTB post in the BST forum can go a long way. This is a good group of folks..enjoy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Also try: http://stores.ebay.com/surefireparts_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQftidZ2QQtZkm Owner is CPF member, many times help me when no one else would or could. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Jumpmaster (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Wow...your collections make mine look like nothing!

I have an original 6R from many years ago (early 1990's?)
an M2
a black L1 (red LED)
an HA III L1 (blue LED)
an A2 (red LED)
and an OD green G2Z

I haven't bought any Surefire flashlights since just before leaving for basic training last year...I took the L1's with me. My drill sergeants were sufficiently impressed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

JM-99


----------



## pipman2 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

I guess being a newbie I'm a little lost! What is a the BST and what's a WTB post? Someone please explain to me.


----------



## Ophiuchus (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Sorry.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif scroll down the main CPF page and you will see the Buy-Sell-Trade Forum. Post a request of "Want to Buy" for the item you wish to purchase. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## thesurefire (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

No pics yet but I've got:
an L1, L4, E2D, 6P, and a PR-T head to go with the E2D. I've also get a McE2s and Z-57 (or 59?)


----------



## pipman2 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

I don't have any pics yet, I'll have to wait till the wife isn't around if you know what I mean!

I've got: E1e-HA, EL1-HA, E2e-HA, 6P, C2-HA, G2-OD, Z2-BK, 8NX & X200A along with many spare parts to adapt each light to my situation. I'm not sure what I want next.


----------



## pipman2 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Just added the A2-WH to my collection. Cool light!! Looking at the L4 next.


----------



## nightshade (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Cool light, the A2, thats a real world light, don't just let it sit on the mantle. Use it!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif A real sleeper in the flashlight realm. The L4 will bring a smile to your face.
Great buys! Welcome to CPF. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Cornkid (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

I have a: G2(olive-drab), e1e+kl1, and e2e. I will be adding the L2 by mid-week. (Or so Surefire says)

-tom


----------



## pipman2 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

What do you guys think is better, the L2 or A2. I just purchased the A2. I like it, but I kind of want the 15 lumen low output instead of the 3 lumen low output. Can anybody out there compare the two for me? Thanks, Pipman


----------



## 357 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

[ QUOTE ]
*pipman2 said:*
What do you guys think is better, the L2 or A2. I just purchased the A2. I like it, but I kind of want the 15 lumen low output instead of the 3 lumen low output. Can anybody out there compare the two for me? Thanks, Pipman 

[/ QUOTE ]

I prefer the A2. Its a wall of light with 6-7 hour regulated runtime on low. I find the low mode to take care of most of my needs, and when I do use the high mode, its some serious output. 


The A2 is nice, but the beam quality doesn't come close to the L2 my opinion says, and I don't like the extremes as much (either 50 lumens for an hour or 3 lumens for 50 hours). Too far apart I feel. I like having a medium option that still runs a long time, as the L2 does on low--plenty of runtime for me but not so low output that its only useful for pitch dark.


----------



## akula88 (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

This page is getting too dull... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif






_Chandelier?_


----------



## juancho (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

akula88,
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif
For the picture and for the lights!!
regards


----------



## jmy808 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif ee gads how'd he do dat


----------



## Size15's (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

nomorenails I guess


----------



## jtice (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

naaaah, he probably has a Thor sitting on the other side of that blue panel.

and we all know those have their own gravitational field.


----------



## thesurefire (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

a very nice collection akula88. My vote for how he did that was he rotated that picture /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## akula88 (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif Just what a 180-degrees rotation on your photoshop can do /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Sorry for being low tech... I was trying to create a very strong magnetic field on my ceiling using all the available coils at home, but no luck... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## FLASHLIGHTMAN (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Does anyone have a photo of the different styles of the original "round body" 9P's.
The knurling appears to be different.
Curious what models were first.

I'd love to see a photo!

Thanks much,
Dave


----------



## EVAN_TAD (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

http://www.pbase.com/e__wok/lights


----------



## usdiver (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

can anyone tell me where to find the porsche light? I know all to well about waiting till the wife is away...


----------



## HEK_Hamburg (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

@EVAN TAD
Are that standard bezels?


----------



## HEK_Hamburg (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

This is a part of my "collection"...
Got SureFire E1e,E2d,L1rd,A2rd,G2,Z3 and 2 M3s... klick me =P


----------



## EVAN_TAD (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

The A2 is a mutt. The L2 and U2 are all factory. 

You've got a well used Z3.


----------



## leukos (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Surefire Collection\'s - Part 2*

Just thought I would throw in a picture of my C3 lunchbox!

(SF C3 with Z58 clickie, KT2 turbohead, A19 HA, A14, SC1, SC2, FM34 beamshaper, FM35 red filter, FM36 blue filter, FM24 beamshaper, P90(x2), P91, N2(x2), MN60(x2), N62, 2 Pila 150s and 12 CR123a, lanyard and green glow ring, photon freedom (mounted inside lid to light up the case), Pelican 1200 case /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif)


----------

